# اسئله احتاج الى رد .... مع الأحترام المتبادل ا



## الفيتوري (5 يناير 2006)

*اسئله احتاج الى رد .... مع الأحترام المتبادل ا*

هل كان الصليب مقدسا؟كيف يقول المسيح احمل الصليب؟

Mk:10:21: 21  فنظر اليه يسوع وأحبه وقال له يعوزك شيء واحد.اذهب بع كل مالك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني حاملا الصليب. (SVD)

Lk:18:22:

22  فلما سمع يسوع ذلك قال له يعوزك ايضا شيء.بع كل مالك ووزع على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني. (SVD)

لاحظ أن مرقس ذكر كلمة حاملا الصليب ولكن لوقس لم يذكرها... ولكن الحكمة في ذلك أن الصليب لم يكن مقدسا قبل موت المسيح عليه ولكن كان رمزا للعار والذل والهوان فما هي الحكمة في أن يقول له تعالي واتبعني حاملا الصليب؟؟؟؟
.....................................................
لماذا تصنعون تمثالا للصليب؟؟؟؟؟

Ex:20:4:

 4  لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة ما مّما في السماء من فوق وما في الارض من تحت وما في الماء من تحت الارض. (SVD)

Dt:4:23:

 23  احترزوا من ان تنسوا عهد الرب الهكم الذي قطعه معكم وتصنعوا لأنفسكم تمثالا منحوتا صورة كل ما نهاك عنه الرب الهك. (SVD)

.....................................................
لمن كان يصلي ولماذا ؟

Lk:22:41: 41  وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى (SVD)

Mt:26:39: 39  ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت 

Mt:27:46: 46  ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (SVD)

Mk:15:34: 34  وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني.الذي تفسيره الهي الهي لماذا تركتني

Lk:22:45: 45  ثم قام من الصلاة وجاء الى تلاميذه فوجدهم نياما من الحزن. (SVD)

صلاته ليست للتعليم

..............................................
من أقامه؟

Acts:2:32: 32  فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك. (SVD)

Acts:2:24: 24  الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. (SVD)
..................................................
لماذا لم يطبق يسوع الناموس؟

Mt:5:17: 17. لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل. (SVD)

Jn:8:4: 4  قالوا له يا معلّم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل. (SVD)

Jn:8:5: 5  وموسى في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم.فماذا تقول انت. (SVD)

Jn:8:6: 6  قالوا هذا ليجربوه لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه.وأما يسوع فانحنى الى اسفل وكان يكتب بإصبعه على الارض. (SVD)

Jn:8:7: 7  ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر. (SVD)

Jn:8:11: 11  فقالت لا احد يا سيد.فقال لها يسوع ولا انا ادينك.اذهبي ولا تخطئي ايضا (SVD)

...............................................................................
ما ذنب الحمير؟

Jos:6:21: 21  وحرّموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل وامرأة من طفل وشيخ حتى البقر والغنم والحمير بحد السيف. (SVD)
..........................................................
لماذا لا يشرب الخمر على الأرض ويشربه في ا لملكوت؟

مرقس :14:25 الحق اقول لكم اني لا اشرب بعد من نتاج الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه جديدا في ملكوت الله

Lv:10:9:  9 خمرا ومسكرا لا تشرب انت وبنوك معك عند دخولكم الى خيمة الاجتماع لكي لا تموتوا.فرضا دهريا في اجيالكم (SVD)

Mk:14:25: 25  الحق اقول لكم اني لا اشرب بعد من نتاج الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه جديدا في ملكوت الله. (SVD)

..............................................................
اتمنى الحوار الهادئ.


----------



## الفيتوري (5 يناير 2006)

لقد فتحت موضوعي 
عندما قرأت
نحن في هذا المنتدى لانخاف
ونحن مستعدون لاي سؤال عن سبب الرجاء
وهااخي نذير انت تقابل الآن من يحاورك
ولقد رددنا على هذا الموضوع بغير مشاركة 
وان ابتغيت نتكلم فيه مرة ثانية بل وحتى ياتي المنتهى
وهذا كلام نائب المشرف العام
فريد


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

الفيتوري قال:
			
		

> هل كان الصليب مقدسا؟كيف يقول المسيح احمل الصليب؟
> 
> Mk:10:21: 21 فنظر اليه يسوع وأحبه وقال له يعوزك شيء واحد.اذهب بع كل مالك وأعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني حاملا الصليب. (SVD)
> 
> ...


 
مادامك طلبت ان يكون الحوار هادئ ما راح اجرح مشاعرك, لكن رجاء محبة, راجع الشاهد الي واضعه من الانجيل مع تعقليك... يعني بتعلق على الصليب و جايب النص خطأ, لية من اولها.... تهدى شوي و سمي و خذ وقتك بكتابة الموضوع, ما فيش حدا وراك...




> لماذا تصنعون تمثالا للصليب؟؟؟؟؟


 
مين صانع تمثال من الصليب؟ الصلبان الموجود هي تمثيل لمشهد الصلب للمسيح و تذكير بالمحبة الالهية التي انسكبت على الصليب, من قال اننا نعبده و عامليه زي الصنم؟





> لمن كان يصلي ولماذا ؟
> 
> Lk:22:41: 41 وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى (SVD)


 

لنكمل النص مع بعض و لنرى لمن كان يصلي و لماذا

لوقا اصحاح 22 و من العدد 39 الى 46

*



يسوع يصلي في جبل الزيتون
39ثُمَّ خرَجَ وذهَبَ كَعادَتِهِ إلى جبَلِ الزَّيتونِ يَتبَعُهُ تلاميذُهُ. 40ولمَّا وصَلَ إلى المكانِ قالَ لهُم: «صَلُّوا لئلاّ تَقَعُوا في التَّجرِبَةِ«. 41واَبتعَدَ عَنهُم مَسافةَ رَميةِ حجَرٍ وركَعَ وصَلَّى، 42فقالَ: «يا أبـي، إنْ شِئْتَ، فأَبْعِدْ عنِّي هذِهِ الكأسَ! ولكِنْ لِتكُنْ إرادتُكَ لا إرادتي«. 43وظهَرَ لَه مَلاكٌ مِنَ السَّماءِ يقوِّيهِ. 44ووقَعَ في ضِيقٍ، فأجهَدَ نَفسَهُ في الصَّلاةِ، وكانَ عَرَقُهُ مِثلَ قَطَراتِ دَمِ تتَساقَطُ على الأرض. 45وقامَ عَنِ الصَّلاةِ ورجَعَ إلى التلاميذِ، فوجَدَهُم نِـيامًا مِنَ الحُزنِ. 46فقالَ لهُم: «ما بالُكُم نائِمينَ؟ قوموا وصَلـوا لئلاّ تَقَعوا في التَّجرِبَةِ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


صلاته على جبل الزيتون
إذ أسس السيد المسيح سرّ الإفخارستيا، مقدمًا جسده ودمه المبذولين سرّ حياة لمؤمنيه قدم لتلاميذه حديثًا وداعيًا جاء في شيء من التفصيل في الإِنجيل بحسب معلمنا يوحنا (ص 14-16) وأيضًا صلاته الوداعية مع الآب (ص 18)، ثم انطلق مع تلاميذه إلى بستان جثسيماني بوادي قدرون، يبعد حوالي نصف ميل عن أورشليم. 
في هذا البستان، الذي على ما يُظن أنه ملك القديس مرقس الرسول، كثيرًا ما اجتمع السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه (يو 18: 2)، لكن أحدًا من الإنجيليين لم يخبرنا عن تفاصيل هذه اللقاءات ولا ذكرياتها أو المواضيع التي دار الحديث عنها، إنما ركز الكل على الاجتماع الأخير الفريد قبيل القبض على السيد المسيح. 
لقد سحب هذا البستان بأحداثه الأخيرة في ليلة الجمعة الكبيرة قلوب الكثير من آباء الكنيسة ليروا فيه مقدسًا إلهيًا، يتحقق فيه، لا عمل تاريخي فريد، وإنما عمل إلهي فائق للفكر البشري، إذ فيه التقى الابن بأبيه الذي لا ينفصل عنه، ليحمل كأس الألم، ويعلن قبوله الصليب ويمارسه بالحق، حانيًا رأسه وكتفيه ليرفع عنا ثقل خطايانا، فيردنا لا إلى جنة عدن بل إلى الفردوس السماوي. 
دخل السيد المسيح البستان في هذه المرة الأخيرة كما إلى هيكله المقدس ليترك ثمانية من تلاميذه كما في الدار الخارجية، ويدخل بثلاثة إلى القدس، وأخيرًا ينطلق بمفرده ليجثو في قدس الأقداس كرئيس كهنة أعظم يقدم ذبيحة فريدة عن العالم، يقدم حياته مبذولة طاعة للآب وحبًا للبشرية. 
وإنني أرجو في الرب أن أترك الحديث عن هذا البستان في هذه اللحظات العجيبة إلى دراستنا في إنجيل يوحنا إن أذن الرب وعشنا، مكتفيًا هنا بما ورد في إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير مع تقديم بعض التعليقات البسيطة:​أولاً​: يقول الإنجيلي: "وخرج ومضى كالعادة إلى جبل الزيتون، وتبعه أيضًا تلاميذه، ولما صار إلى المكان قال لهم: صلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة" [39-40].
كلمة "جثسيماني" آرامية تعني "معصرة زيت". وكأن السيد قد دخل المعصرة بإرادته ليجتازها من أجلنا. حقًا لقد تبعه تلاميذه، لكن بقي ثمانية في موضع بعيد وثلاثة يقتربون إليه، إنما لا يجسر أحد، ولا يقدر أحد أن يحتمل لحظات قبول السيد الكأس من يدي الآب، وحمله صليبه كفارة عنا، إذ يقول: "قد دست المعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد" (إش 63: 3). 
نستطيع بنعمته أن ندخل معه وبه إلى جثسيماني، وندخل المعصرة، كل قدر قامته الروحية أما مع الثمانية تلاميذ أو الثلاثة، أما العمل الكفاري فمن اختصاص السيد وحده. نحن بالحب نصلب معه ونشاركه آلامه ونقبل الدفن معه لنقوم معه، لكن يبقى الصليب في جوهره كعمل مصالحة بين الآب والبشرية من اختصاص المسيّا وحده. 
هذا والعجيب أن السيد المسيح إذ قدم سرّ الفصح الجديد أخذ تلاميذه إلى البستان، وهناك حذرهم: "صلّوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة" فإن كان الفصح الجديد يعطي سلامًا داخليًا وبهجة قلب، لكنه يجعلنا بالأكثر في موضع عداوة بالنسبة لعدو الخير، فيبذل الشيطان كل طاقاته ليدخل بنا في تجربة ويحطم شركتنا مع الله وثبوتنا في المسيح يسوع ربنا. بمعنى آخر بعد التناول يريدنا السيد ألا ننام ونستكين، بل ننطلق معه إلى المعصرة لنسهر ونصلي، لكي ننال الغلبة والنصرة على هجمات العدو التي تتزايد ضدنا بتمتعنا بهذا السرّ.​ثانيًا​: "وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى" [41]. وكأنه قد ترك الثمانية عند مدخل البستان والثلاثة في داخله، لكنه انطلق بعيدًا عنهم نحو رمية حجر كمن يدخل قدس الأقداس، لكي بصليبه يمزق الحجاب الحاجز، ويفتح الأبواب الدهرية لمؤمنيه.​لماذا جثا على ركبتيه وصلّى​؟ أولا، ليؤكد لنا ناسوتيته، فقد صار إنسانًا بحقٍ، وليس كما ادعى بعض الغنوسيين أنه حمل جسدًا خياليًا غير مادي. لقد شاركنا ناسوتيتنا، ودخل معنا في بوتقة الألم ليس مثلنا بسبب خطية ارتكبها، وإنما من أجل حبه لنا. كان متألما، لكنه في آلامه كان فريدًا، لأنه بلا خطية وحده. من هذا الجانب ومن جانب آخر أراد أن يعلمنا عمليًا ألا نكف عن الصلاة، خاصة وقت الضيق. 
أما انفصاله "نحو رمية حجر" فكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس أن "الحجر" هنا يذكرنا بالشريعة الموسوية التي نُقشت على حجر، فقد انفصل بهذا المقدار ليعلن أن غاية الشريعة هي السير نحو المسيح الذي ليس ببعيدٍ عنهم، لكن كان يمكنهم خلال ما ورد في الناموس أن يتعرفوا عليه ويقبلوه في حياتهم. 
هذا ويرى القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص أن السيد جثا على ركبتيه وصلى بمفرده دون التلاميذ، لأنه لم يكن ممكنًا لهم أن يشاركوه هذه اللحظات التي حمل فيها ضعفنا، وشفع عنّا بدمه لدي الآب. وكأن عمله هذا كان فريدًا في نوعه.​ثالثًا​: "وصلى قائلاً: يا أبتاه إن شئت أن تجيز عني هذه الكأس، ولكن لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك" [42]. سبق لنا ترجمة مقال للقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ونشره في كتاب "الحب الإلهي" يفسر هذه الصلاة، لذا أكتفي هنا بتعليقات خفيفة لبعض الآباء في هذا الأمر:
أ. يرى بعض الآباء أن تعبير "تجيز" أو "تعبر عني"، لا تعني امتناع السيد عن قبول الكأس، إنما يعلن أن كأس الألم تجتاز به أو تعبر دون أن يكون لها سلطان عليه. هكذا يليق بنا أن نطلب من الله أنه وإن سمح لنا بكأس الآلام، لكننا نطلب ألا يحطمنا الألم، ولا يحني نفوسنا بالضيق والتبرم، إنما يجتاز الألم كأمرٍ عابرٍ مؤقت يزكينا ويكلننا!​v​العبارة "لتعبر هذه الكأس" لا تعني أنها لا تقترب منه، فإنه ما كان يمكن للكأس أن تعبر به أو تجتازه ما لم تقترب منه أولاً... فإنها إن لم تصل إليه لا تعبر عنه.​القديس​ديونسيوس السكندري​
ب. يرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن ما حدث يؤكد أن السيد المسيح حمل جسدًا حقيقيًا، وأنه جاء نيابة عن البشرية يحقق إرادة الآب.
جوهر هذه الصلاة هو تصحيح السيد المسيح لوضعنا، فعوض العصيان الذي مارسه آدم الأول ويعيشه البشر، جاء آدم الثاني، نائبنا ليصحح موقفنا بتسليم الإرادة للآب، مع أن إرادته واحدة مع أبيه. وكما يقول القديس ديونسيوس السكندري: [إذ صار إنسانًا حمل ما هو للإنسان... وها هو يسأل الأمور الخاصة بالآب (إرادة الآب) مع أنه من جهة لاهوته إرادته واحدة مع الآب... بالتأكيد لم يطلب المخلص ما هو مستحيل ولا ما هو ليس بعملي، ولا ما هو مخالف لإرادة الآب.] ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لا توجد إرادة للآب تختلف عن إرادة الابن، بل لهما مشيئة واحدة، لاهوت واحد، ومع ذلك تعلم الخضوع لله.] ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [أنه قادر أن يحضر جيوش من الملائكة ليهلك أعداءه، لكنه كان يجب أن يشرب الكأس التي يريد الآب أن يقدمها له. بهذا يقدم نفسه مثالاً لشرب هذه الكأس، مسلمًا إياها لتابعيه معلنًا نعمة الصبر بالكلمات كما بالعمل.] 
يشجعنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على الإقتداء بالسيد المسيح، قائلاً: [إن سقطت في خوفٍ، فانطق بما قاله هو.]​رابعًا​: "وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه" [43]. لم يكن السيد المسيح محتاجًا إلى ملاك يقويه، لكنه كممثل للبشرية حمل صورة ضعفنا، فقبل حضرة ملاك من السماء يخدمه. ما حدث للسيد كان لحسابنا نحن الذين نحتاج إلى الملائكة الذين يخدمون "العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص" (عب 1: 14).​v​لكي يظهر لنا قوة الصلاة فنمارسها أثناء صراعنا، ظهر ملاك لربنا ليقويه. ​الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس​يرى البعض أن ملاكًا ظهر ليمجده، قائلاً له: "لك القوة يا رب، فإنك قادر أن تغلب الموت وتخلص البشرية الضعيفة. هذا ما قاله الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس، ولعله لهذا السبب جعلت الكنيسة تسبحتها طوال أسبوع الآلام تحمل ذات الروح، إذ تردد: "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعز إلى الأبد، آمين..."​خامسًا: "وإذ كان في جهاد كان يصلّي بأشد لجاجة، وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض، ثم قام من الصلاة، وجاء إلى تلاميذه، فوجدهم نيامًا من الحزن فقال لهم: لماذا أنتم نيام؟ قوموا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" [44-46].​هذا وصف يسجله لوقا البشير بلغة الطب: "كان في جهاد"، فقد دخل السيد المسيح في صراع حقيقي حتى صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض. لقد صار هابيل الجديد الذي تتقبل الأرض دمه، لكن الأول تقبلته كثمرة حسد وحقد في قلب قايين أخيه، أما الثاني فتتقبله ثمرة حب حقيقي نحو البشرية كلها. دم هابيل يطلب النقمة من قاتله، أما دم السيد المسيح فيطلب النعمة لكل مؤمن به. 
كان المعلم يصارع بحق، وكان التلاميذ في عجز غير قادرين حتى على مقاومة النوم، لذا جاء السيد يعاتبهم ويوصيهم بالسهر مع الصلاة حتى لا يدخلوا في تجربة.​v​لقد حمل في نفسه آلامي، لكي يمنحني فرحه!
بثقة اذكر حزنه، إذ أكرز بصليبه، 
كان يلزم أن يحمل الأحزان لكي يغلب... 
لقد أراد لنا أن نتعلم كيف نغلب الموت، بالأكثر نحطم الموت القادم (الأبدي). 
لقد تألمت أيها الرب لا بآلامك، وإنما بآلامي، إذ جُرح لأجل معاصينا... 
ليس بعيدًا عن الحق أنه قد تألم من أجل مضطهديه، إذ يعرف أنهم يعانون العقوبة من أجل تدنيسهم للمقدسات.​القديس أمبروسيوس​v​كان العرق يتصبب كالدم وربنا يصلي، ممثلاً الاستشهاد الذي يحل بكل جسده، أي الكنيسة. ​القديس أغسطينوس​v​فاضت قطرات العرق منه بطريقة عجيبة كقطرات دم، كما لو أنه استنزف دمه، مفرغًا ينبوع الخوف اللائق بطبيعتنا. ​v​(لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة)​
من يثبت في التجربة ويحتملها، فمثل هذا وإن كان بالحقيقة يُجرب لكنه لا يدخل في تجربة، ولا يسقط تحتها. هكذا اقتاد الروح يسوع لا ليدخل في تجربةk وإنما لكي يجربه الشيطان (مت 4: 1). وإبراهيم أيضًا لم يدخل في تجربة، ولا قادة الله في تجربة إنما جربه (امتحنه) دون أن يسحبه في التجربة (أي تحتها)... 
الشيطان يسحبنا بالقوة لكي يهلكنا، لكن الله يقودنا بيده ليدربنا على خلاصنا.​* 




> Mt:26:39: 39 ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت


 
كالعادة, عدد مقتطع, و للامانة نستكمل النص مع بعض

متى 26  من 26 الى 30

*



عشاء الرب.
26وبَينَما هُم يأكُلونَ، أخذَ يَسوعُ خُبزًا وبارَكَ وكَسَّرَهُ وناوَلَ تلاميذَهُ وقالَ: "خُذوا كُلوا، هذا هوَ جَسَدي". 27وأخَذَ كأسًا وشكَرَ وناوَلَهُم وقالَ: "إشرَبوا مِنها كُلٌّكُم. 28هذا هوَ دَمي، دمُ العَهدِ الَّذي يُسفَكُ مِنْ أجلِ أُناسٍ كثيرينَ. لِغُفرانِ الخطايا. 29أقولُ لكُم: لا أشرَبُ بَعدَ اليومِ مِنْ عَصيرِ الكَرمةِ هذا، حتى يَجيءَ يومٌ فيهِ أشرَبُهُ مَعكُم جَديدًا في مَلكوتِ أبـي".
30ثُمَّ سبَّحوا وخَرَجوا إلى جبَلِ الزَّيْتونِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

و لنرى مع بعض ما المقصود بالنص :

. العشاء الأخير
إذ كانوا يأكلون الفِصح اليهودي الرمزي "أحضر يسوع الخبز، وبارك وكسَّر وأعطى التلاميذ، وقال: خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي، وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً: اشربوا منها كلّكم، لأن هذا هو دمي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا" [26-28]. 
يُعلّق القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير على العشاء الأخير، قائلاً: [بأيَّة وسيلة يمكن للإنسان الذي على الأرض وقد اِلتحف بالمائت أن يعود إلى عدم الفساد؟ أجيب أن هذا الجسد المائت يجب أن يشترك في قوّة واهب الحياة النازلة من الله. أمّا قوّة واهب الحياة التي لله الآب فهي الابن الوحيد الكلمة، الذي أرسله إلينا مخلّصًا وفاديًا. كيف أرسله إلينا؟ يخبرّنا يوحنا الإنجيلي بكل وضوح: "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا" (يو 1: 14)... عندما نأكل جسد المسيح المقدّس، مخلّصنا جميعًا، ونشرب دمه الكريم ننال الحياة فينا، إذ نكون كما لو أننا واحد معه، نسكن فيه وهو يملك أيضًا فينا... لا تشك فإن هذا حق مادام يقول بنفسه بوضوح: "هذا هو جسدي، هذا هو دمي" (يو 6)، بل تقبل كلمة المخلّص بإيمان، إذ هو الحق الذي لا يقدر أن يكذب .]
لقد تحقّق ذلك في المساء [20] وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [المساء علامة أكيدة عن تمام الأزمنة، وأن الأمور قد جاءت الآن إلى ذات النهاية .]
إذ أكمل السيِّد الفِصح حتى لا يُحسب متراخيًا في الشريعة، قدّم ذاته فِصحًا جديدًا عن البشريّة كلها، معلنًا أن ذبيحة الصليب لم تتم اعتباطًا وإنما بإرادته يسلّم نفسه للصليب. قام بتحويل الخبز والخمر إلى جسده ودمه الأقدسين ذبيحة حقيقيّة واهبة للغفران [28]. لقد قدّمها لكنيسته لكي تتمتّع بها عبر الأجيال تأكيدًا لاستمرار ذبيحة الصليب، كذبيحة حيّة وفريدة خلالها ينعم على المؤمنين بجسده ودمه الأقدسين كسِرّ حياتهم... يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [كثيرون يقولون الآن أرغب في رؤية هيئته وملابسه ونعاله، آه ها أنت تراه وتلمسه وتتناوله! حقًا أنت تريد ملابسه وها هو يعطي لك ذاته، لا لكي تراه فحسب بل تلمسه وتتناوله وتقبله في داخلك.]
يكمّل السيِّد كلماته: "وأقول لكم إني من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرْمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديدًا في ملكوت أبي" [29]. ما هو هذا الجديد الذي نشربه معه في ملكوت أبينا إلا تمتّعنا بشركة الاتّحاد مع الله في ذبيحة ابنه في السماوات على مستوى جديد. إنه اِمتداد لليتورجيّة الحاليّة ولكن بطريقة لا ينطق بها!
بعد التناول "سبَّحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون" [30].لقد تمَّت ذبيحة الشكر لتختم بالتسابيح، الأمر الذي تعيشه الكنيسة في كل قداس إلهي حيث تختم ليتورجيَّا الإفخارستيا بالتسابيح المفرحة خاصة المزمور 150.​*Mt:27:46: 46 ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (SVD)





> Mk:15:34: 34 وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني.الذي تفسيره الهي الهي لماذا تركتني


 
فين هو سؤالك بالنسبة للنص؟




> Lk:22:45: 45 ثم قام من الصلاة وجاء الى تلاميذه فوجدهم نياما من الحزن. (SVD)
> 
> صلاته ليست للتعليم


 

معلش كن واظحا في طرحك لسؤال... و بعدين اطرح مداخلتك على شكل سؤال يعني مقلا لماذا لما رجع وجد التلاميذ الءمين؟ و لاتطرحه على شكل انه شئ موجود بالانجيل فقولك ان صلاته ليس للتعليم كلام مجرح و غير صحيح فانت تؤل النص الى ما تريد, فالمرة القادمة يا شطور تطرح مشاركتك بصيغة سؤال لا بصيغة حقيقة من الكتاب المقدس






> من أقامه؟
> 
> Acts:2:32: 32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك. (SVD)
> 
> Acts:2:24: 24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. (SVD)


 
لنتابع النص بصورة كاملة

25





> لأنَّ داوُدَ يَقولُ فيهِ:
> 
> »رأيتُ الرَّبَ مَعي في كُلِّ حِينٍ فهوَ عَنْ يَميني لِئَلاَّ أضطَرِبَ، 26لذلِكَ فَرِحَ قلبـي وهَلَّلَ لِساني، وجَسَدي سيَرقُدُ على رجاءٍ، 27لأنَّكَ لا تَترُكُني في عالَمِ الأمواتِ ولا تَدَعُ قُدّوسَكَ يرى الفسادَ. 28هدَيتَني طريقَ الحياةِ، وستَمَلأُني سُرورًا بِرُؤيةِ وَجهِكَ«.
> 29أيُّها الإخوةُ: دَعُوني أقولُ لكُم جَهارًا: ماتَ أبونا داوُدُ ودُفِنَ، وقَبْرُهُ هُنا عِندَنا إلى هذا اليومِ. 30وكانَ نَبـيُا، فعرَفَ أنَّ الله حلَفَ لَه يَمينًا أنَّ مِنْ نَسلِهِ يُقيمُ مَنْ يَستوي على عَرشِهِ. 31ورأى داوُدُ مِنْ قَبلُ قِـيامَةَ المَسيحِ وتَكلَّمَ علَيها فقالَ: ما تَركَهُ الله في عالَمِ الأمواتِ، ولا نالَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ الفَسادُ. 32فيَسوعُ هذا أقامَهُ الله، ونَحنُ كُلُّنا شُهودٌ على ذلِكَ. 33فلمَّا رفَعَهُ الله بِـيَمينِهِ إلى السَّماءِ، نالَ مِنَ الآبِ الرُّوحَ القُدُسَ الموعودَ بِه فأفاضَهُ علَينا، وهذا ما تُشاهِدونَ وتَسمَعونَ. 34فداوُدُ ما صَعِدَ إلى السَّماءِ، وهوَ نَفسُهُ يقولُ: »قالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبّـي: اَجلِسْ عَنْ يَميني 35حتى أجعَلَ أعداءَكَ مَوطِئًا لِقَدَمَيكَ«.​


 

لأن داود يقول فيه:
كنت أرى الرب أمامي في كل حين، 
إنه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع". [25]
حالة التهليل التي عبَّر عنها المرتل لا تخصه هو بل تخص المسيا الذي لم يستطع الموت أن يفصل الابن الوحيد الجنس عن الآب، فالابن عن يمين الآب، والآب عن يمين الابن، لأنهما لا يخضعان لحدود مكانية، إنما "*اليمين*" هنا يشير إلى القوة. فالموت لا يشغل المسيح، لأنه تحت قدميه، أما ما يشغله أنه بقيامته فتح باب الرجاء لمؤمنيه كي يتمتعوا بها.​*"لذلك سُرّ قلبي، 
وتهلل لساني، 
حتى جسدي أيضًا سيسكن على رجاء". [26]​*جاء اقتباس الرسول هنا عن الترجمة السبعينية: "*تهلل لساني*"، أما في العبرية "*مجدي*" عوض "*لساني*".​*"لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية، 
ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادًا". [27]​*تصوير رائع لحقيقة موت الموت. وُضع الجسد في القبر إلى حين ليطمئن الأموات بوجوده فيه مؤقتًا. وانطلقت نفسه إلى الجحيم تحطم متاريسه، وتنطلق بنفوس الراقدين على رجاء للتمتع بالفردوس.
لم يسقط السيد المسيح تحت الحكم: "لأنك تراب، وإلى ترابٍ تعود" (تك ٣: ١٩)، لأنه بلا خطية، فلا يحل به هذا الفساد. لم يكن ممكنًا للناسوت الذي صار للكلمة أن يحل به ما حل بطبيعة آدم الساقطة. حقًا يمكن لنفسه أن تفارق جسده، لكن إلى حين دون فسادٍ للنفس أو الجسد.​v​لأنه قام محطمًا الهاوية، وقائلاً للأسرى: اخرجوا، وللذين في الظلام: اظهروا (إش 49: 9). وصعد إلى أبيه فوق في السماء، إلى الموضع الذي لا يمكن للبشر الدخول إليه، أخذ على عاتقه خطايانا، وصار كفّارة عنّا.​*القديس كيرلس الكبير 
"عرفتني سبل الحياة، 
وستملأني سرورًا مع وجهك". [28]​*لم يكن ممكنًا للمرتل أن يقول: "عرفتني القيامة من الأموات"، إذ ما كان يمكن لأحد أن يدركها، لكنه رأى في قيامة الرب "*سبل الحياة*"، حيث يتحطم الموت، ويرتفع المؤمنون إلى الحياة الأبدية.​*"أيها الرجال الاخوة، 
يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارًا عن رئيس الآباء داود، 
أنه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم". [29]​*ظن اليهود أن ما قاله داود النبي خاص به شخصيًا، وقد جاء في المدراش: [ليس من دودة ولا حشرة لها سلطان على داود.] لهذا أراد الرسول بطرس أن يوضح لهم أن داود لا يزال مدفونًا لم يقم، وها هو قبره قائم يشهد بذلك، فما قيل هنا يخص السيد المسيح، كما قال الربي يوسي Rabbi Jose أن داود قد مات في يوم الخمسين، وكان كل إسرائيل ينتحبونه، ويقدمون ذبائح في اليوم التالي.
يدعو القديس بطرس داود رئيس الآباء (بطريركًا)، قبره في الجهة الجنوبية من أورشليم بالقرب من سلوام، قد تحدث عن قيامة السيد المسيح الذي جاء من نسله (حسب الجسد) قائلاً: "نفسه لا تُترك في الهاوية، ولا جسده يرى فسادا".
يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* الآن إذ يبدأ يشير إلى عظمة السيد المسيح يتحدث معهم كمن يبدأ يخاطبهم من جديد: "*أيها الرجال الاخوة*". كان القديس بطرس يعلم جيدًا أن اليهود لم يقولوا بأن ما نطق به داود النبي لا يخصه هو، بل يتنبأ عن المسيح ابن داود، ومع هذا فهو يؤكد لهم أن ما قاله لا يخصه شخصيًا، حتى يوضح أنه تحقق في يسوع الناصري المصلوب.​*"فإذ كان نبيًّا، 
وعلم أن اللَّه حلف له بقسمٍ، 
أنه من ثمرة صُلبه يُقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه". [30]
"سبق فرأى وتكلّم عن قيامة المسيح، 
أنه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية،
ولا رأى جسده فسادًا". [31]​*v​لم يرَ جسده فسادًا؛ أما جسدنا فبعد الفساد يلبس عدم الفساد في نهاية العالم. لم يكن هو محتاجًا إلينا ليتمم الخلاص، لكننا بدونه لا نقدر نحن أن نفعل شيئًا. يعطينا ذاته بكونه الكرمة ونحن الأغصان، أما نحن فلا يمكن أن تكون لنا حياة خارجًا عنه.​*القديس أغسطينوس​*في رسالة *القديس جيروم* إلى بماخيوس Pammachius يؤكد قيامة الجسد وتمتعه بشركة المجد مع النفس البشرية، لهذا فإننا نحمل نظرة مقدسة ومكرمة للجسد. كمثالٍ صوم الجسد بالنسبة لنا ليس معناه مقاومتنا للجسد كشيءٍ دنسٍ، وإنما هو وسيلة للتمتع بالشركة مع الله، ليس على مستوى النفس وحدها، بل الإنسان ككل.​v​ما نهدف إليه في الصوم هو الشركة مع الله. فتقتات (حتى الأجساد) بالخبز السماوي، وتشبع بكلمة الله، إذ يكون طعامها كما هو ربها. استمع إلى المخلص: "جسدي يستريح في رجاء" (مز 16: 9) وفي موضع آخر قيل: "ولا رأى جسده فسادًا" (أع 2: 31)، وأيضًا: "ويرى كل جسد خلاص الله" (إش 40: 5).​*القديس جيروم​*​*"فيسوع هذا أقامه اللَّه، 
ونحن جميعًا شهود لذلك". [32]​*بعد أن قدم الرسول بطرس شهادة الأنبياء وركز على سفر المزامير فيما يخص مجيء المسيا من نسل داود أو موته أو قيامته، ختم ذلك بشهادة التلاميذ أنفسهم، وفي موضع آخر أحالهم الرسول إلى الروح القدس كشاهدٍ للسيد المسيح (أع 5: 32).
رآه كل الحاضرين من الرسل والتلاميذ وغيرهم بعد قيامته من الأموات، وهم مستعدون للشهادة بذلك حتى في وجه الاضطهاد والموت.​*"وإذ ارتفع بيمين اللَّه، 
وأخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب،
سكب هذا الذي أنتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه". [33]​*يؤكد الرسول بطرس أن يسوع ليس فقط قام من بين الأموات، وإنما تمجد أيضًا عن يمين الآب، ومن خلال هذا المجد بعث الروح القدس الذي تنبأ عنه يوئيل النبي، وقد وعد به السيد المسيح نفسه (يو ١٤: ١٦ الخ؛ ١٦: ٧).
يستشهد الرسول بطرس بالمزمور: "يمين الرب رفعتني، يمين الرب صنعت قوة" (مز 119: 16). لا يفيد اليمين هنا مكانًا بل مكانة، فيشير إلى التساوي في المجد والكرامة "بجبروت خلاص يمينه" (مز 20: 6)، "يمينك يا رب تحطم العدو" (حز 15: 6).
يشير هنا إلى تحقيق وعد السيد المسيح بإرسال الروح القدس الذي يكمل عمل المسيح في قلوبنا. وكما يقول بولس الرسول: "لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة، بروحه في الإنسان الباطن: ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم..." (أف 3: 16).
سكب الآب الروح القدس من السماء ليشهد علنًا، ويشاهده الذين صلبوه. سكبه على التلاميذ الذين أغلقوا على أنفسهم الأبواب في رعبٍ وخوفٍ، لئلا يحل بهم ما حل بسيدهم. سكبه لكي يتحول خوفهم إلى شجاعة للشهادة للحق، ويتحول حزنهم إلى هتافٍ وتهليلٍ، وضعفهم إلى قوةٍ. يشهدوا بالروح القدس، ويسلموا الشهادة من جيلٍ إلى جيلٍ.​*"لأن داود لم يصعد إلى السماوات، 
وهو نفسه يقول:
قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني". [34]​*ما نطق به داود النبي لم يكن يخصه شخصيًا، ولا تحقق معه، بل مع ابن داود.
يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن القديس بطرس لم يعد يتكلم بأسلوب متواضع بخصوص يسوع، بل يكشف عن شخصه بأنه هو وليس داود الذي صعد إلى السماوات، وأن الأمر ليس بعجيبٍ، لأنه رب داود، إذ قال: "*قال الرب لربي*".​v​إذ هو نفسه أولاً صعد إلى السماء، أحضر الإنسان كعطية لله.​*القديس هيبوليتس
"حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك". [35]​*لقد عرض الرسول أعمال السيد المسيح والبركات التي قدمها وشهادة الأنبياء له، والآن إن لم يقبلوه خلال الحب، فليلتزموا أن يخضعوا له خلال الخوف، لئلا يسقطوا كأعداءٍ تحت قدميه.​v​لا ينجذب البشر بالمنافع بالقدر الذي به يتأدبون خلال الخوف.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
"فليعلم يقينًا جميع بيت إسرائيل، 
أن اللَّه جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم، ربًا ومسيحًا". [36]​*يقول *الذهبي الفم* أن القديس بطرس يتحدث بلغة اليقين إلى جميع بيت إسرائيل أنهم ملتزمون بقبول من صلبوه ربًا ومسيحًا.
ما كان يشغل ذهن اليهود هو التمتع بمجيء المسيا، وقد أكد لهم الرسول أنه قد جاء، وعلامات صدق مجيئه هي الآتي:​v​قيامته من الأموات بشهادة الكثيرين.​v​صعوده إلى السماء.​v​جلوسه عن يمين الآب في العظمة.​v​بعثه الروح القدس تحقيقًا للنبوات، وهو أول ثمر لمجده بعد الصعود.​v​سقوط عدو الخير تحت قدميه، هذا الذي فقد بالصليب سلطانه.
تدرج الرسول بهم خلال شهادة المزامير حتى بلغ بهم إلى نبوة داود النبي عن صعود السيد المسيح وجلوسه عن يمين الآب، وأنه رب داود. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "لذلك رفعه الله أيضًا وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبةٍ ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسانٍ أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب" (في 2: 9-11).
الذين أرادوا أن يهبطوا به إلى الهاوية بالصليب نزلوا هم إليها، فحمل مؤمنيه معه إلى السماء، وصار أعداؤه تحت قدميه وأقدام مؤمنيه. لقد أُعلنت ربوبيته وانحنى الكل له، وانسحق إبليس وكل جنوده تحت قدميه.
في بساطة مع عمقٍ لاهوتيٍ، انطلق بهم القديس بطرس خلال النبوات للتعرف على سرّ الخلاص وادراك عمل الصليب، والتلامس مع قيامة السيد المسيح، وصعوده إلى السماء، وجلوسه عن يمين الآب، ليدركوا الخاتمة أن الله أعلن أن الذي صلبوه هو الرب المسيح المخلص. وكأنه يختم حديثه عن السيد المسيح طالبًا من صاليه أن يخلعوا عنهم إنسانهم العتيق، ويلتصقوا بالمصلوب واهب النصرة ومصدر الفرح والسلام السماوي.

​ 




> ..................................................
> لماذا لم يطبق يسوع الناموس؟
> 
> Mt:5:17: 17. لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل. (SVD)
> ...


 

اين عدم تطبيقه للناموس؟ و كيف فات عنك قرأءة انه جاء ليكمل




> ...............................................................................
> ما ذنب الحمير؟
> 
> Jos:6:21: 21 وحرّموا كل ما في المدينة من رجل وامرأة من طفل وشيخ حتى البقر والغنم والحمير بحد السيف. (SVD)
> ..........................................................


 



> ذنب الحمير بشو؟ كون محدد بسؤالك...
> 
> 
> لماذا لا يشرب الخمر على الأرض ويشربه في ا لملكوت؟
> ...


 
شرحنا السبب في النص السابق


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (5 يناير 2006)

اهلا اخي الحبيب الفيتوري ، نوّرت المنتدى


----------



## maarttina (8 يناير 2006)

*نذير عاوزه أسأل حضرتك سؤال مهم طبعا روك رد عليك رد وافي بس فيه سؤال محيرني ليه احنا لما بنيجي نسالكم في قرأنكم مش بنفسر بنرجع لمفسريكم او بنسألكم عن التفسير ليه مانعملوش كده
ليه ماتجربوش تقرأوا تفاسير الكتاب المقدس يمكن يمكن تفهموا
مع ان ليي وجهة نظر في موضوع مناقشة المسلم في الكتاب المقدس 
اولا لان الكتاب المقدس قلنا لا تلقوا بدرركم امام الخنازير
وفي وجهة نظر تاني تقول ان اذا اردت ان تملئ سلة مهملات بالذهب فعليك تنظيفها من القذارات المملؤه بيها
وجهة النظر الثالثة المسلم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس من وجهة نظر قرأة القرأن وبسبب جهله ممكن في مناقشته في الكتاب المقدس نكون سبب في التهكم الغبي من انسان جاهل علي رب المجد*


----------



## نذير (8 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> *نذير عاوزه أسأل حضرتك سؤال مهم طبعا روك رد عليك رد وافي بس فيه سؤال محيرني ليه احنا لما بنيجي نسالكم في قرأنكم مش بنفسر بنرجع لمفسريكم او بنسألكم عن التفسير ليه مانعملوش كده
> ليه ماتجربوش تقرأوا تفاسير الكتاب المقدس يمكن يمكن تفهموا
> مع ان ليي وجهة نظر في موضوع مناقشة المسلم في الكتاب المقدس
> اولا لان الكتاب المقدس قلنا لا تلقوا بدرركم امام الخنازير
> ...


ليس لي مشاركة في هذا الموضوع ويا ريت ما تستخدمو المسيح كمظلة لشتم الاخرين !!


----------



## maarttina (8 يناير 2006)

نذير معاك حق في ان اخطأت وانا بعتذرلك المقصود كان الفيتوري مش انت انا اسفه وبعتذرلك عن هذا الخطأ
ولكن نحن لا نستخدم المسيح  للشتم ولا السباب واذا كنت تسأل عن السباب فاسال الهك اللي قال علينا قردة وخنازير


----------



## نذير (8 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> ولكن نحن لا نستخدم المسيح  للشتم ولا السباب واذا كنت تسأل عن السباب فاسال الهك اللي قال علينا قردة وخنازير


ليس صحيحا ، لا يوجد وصف للنصارى ابدا بهذا الشكل .


----------



## maarttina (9 يناير 2006)

نذير

 مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ  http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=5&nAya=60



‏ لعنة الله على ‏‏اليهود ‏‏والنصارى http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5317



لا تعليق شوف بنفسك ماذا قال الهك ورسولك


----------



## Zayer (9 يناير 2006)

الهنا هو الاهكم   , خالقنا هو خالقكم 

وبنسبة الى الاية  
ما ذكر فيها اسم النصارى


----------



## whocares (9 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> نذير
> 
> مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ  http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=5&nAya=60
> 
> ...



يا جماعة ... أنا أطلب منكم أنت تركزوا على أسألة الفيتوري لأن هذا هو عنوان المدخلة، و أنتم تشعبتم عن الموضوع. الرجاء الإلتزام بفكرة الموضوع، و شكراً لتعاونكم. :banned:


----------



## الفيتوري (21 يناير 2006)

غريب والله تقول انكم رديتم 
اين الرد والحجه الكافيه 
نحن نتحدا العالم 
هات ايه بالتفسير 
اعطينا هيا
ونرى مالعيب.
ثم يااستاذ يا محترم 
maarttina
اين التفسير يا باشا
ودعنا نناقش معا ونرى.......ننتظر.
ولدي مزيد

تقول المسيح يصلي 
وتأتي برد غريب اله يصلي لأله 
تقول اني اتيت بنص خطأ 
سبحان الله.
هل هذا هو الجواب ثم الذي يقول


----------



## الفيتوري (21 يناير 2006)

ثم تقول اين سؤالك في قول اليسوه 
الهي الهي لماذا تركتني 
حسنا اليك الأسئله
اولا :-
من كان ينادي اليسوع مع انه الله متجسد عندكم )تعالى الله)
هل كان اليسوع يتهم ربه بالخيانه ليكلمه بهذه الطريقه 
لماذا تركتني حتى الطالب يستحيي من استاذه ان يقول هذا
الم يرضى بحكم ربه عليه.
سؤال:-
اين كان لاهوته وو ينادي الهي الهي.
سؤال 
لماذا يريد الله ان ينقذه وهو جاء للخلاص كما تدعون.
ننتظر .


----------



## الفيتوري (21 يناير 2006)

الفيتوري قال:
			
		

> ثم تقول اين سؤالك في قول اليسوه
> الهي الهي لماذا تركتني
> حسنا اليك الأسئله
> اولا :-
> ...


اعتذر اخطأت في كلمة يسوع وكتبتها يسوه.


----------



## وليد (23 يناير 2006)

مرحباً بك أخي الحبيب
الفيتوري 
نرجوا من الله ان ننتفع  بك في حوارنا مع أصدقانا المسيحيين 
ولي رجاء عند  أصدقانا المسيحيين  ان 
يتسع صدورهم للنقاش والحوار نحن ليس في حرب كلنا نبغي الوصول إلي معرفة الله الخالق العظيم 
ويعلم الله إننا لم نأتي الا بكل خير لهم والدعوة إلي الحوار العقلاني والمنطقي
فنرجو الاحترام المتبادل فكل منا يبرهن علي صدق اعتقاده بما يملك من براهين وأدلة 
واختلافنا ليس فيه إهانة لكل منا فكل منا حر فيما يعتقد 
لكن هذا المنتدى للنقاش والحوار فمن يأتي إليه فهو قبل طرح مصداقية  اعتقده للإثبات  
والا من أولها قولوا لنا لا نريد الحوار ونحن لا نقبل ان يناقشنا احد 
نحن نقول ان 
المسيح عليه السلام رسول الله 
وان الله واحد ليس له ابن ( حقيقي أو مجازي ) ولم يتزوج  (حقيقي أو مجازي) ولم  يتجسد ولا يوجد ثالوث ونؤمن بطهر السيدة مريم رضي الله عنها كسيدة مؤمنة شرفها الله بولادة رسوله المعجزة عيسى عليه السلام  بل ان القران يكفر من يقول غير ذلك 
ونقول ان محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم رسول الله مثله مثل جميع الأنبياء السابقين  وان القران كلام الله انزله علي رسوله محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وانه لم يناله التحريف ولا يوجد به تناقض لأنه كلام الحق 
ونقول بان التوراة والإنجيل تم تحريفهم وان الكتاب المقدس به تناقضات كثيرة مما يشهد بأنه ليس كلام الله 
وانتم تقولون
 ان المسيح هو ابن الله الذي هو الله ، وتؤمنون بالتجسد والثالوث ، وعظمة السيدة مريم رضي الله عنها كام الإله  وتؤمنون بان الكتاب المقدس كلام الله وانه غير محرف  ولا يوجد به تناقض 
وان محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم مدعي نبوة وكاذب وان القران الكريم من تأليفه 
فهل تقبلون ان نتحاور علي أساس من المحبة وبدون تجريح  لنصل إلي  أي فريق منا علي صواب فنتبعه جميعاً​


----------



## الفيتوري (23 يناير 2006)

حياك الله اخي وحبيبي وليد
نعم اخي اتمنى هذا 
واسأل الهدايه لنا ولهم


----------



## هاللو (23 يناير 2006)

عزيزتي مارتينا المقصود بالخنازير هم الامميين .

اعتقد انك يا مارتينا مش من بني اسرائيل .

انتي اممية يا مارتينا  .

لعلك تعرفين من المقصود بالعدد.


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

الفيتوري قال:
			
		

> اعتذر اخطأت في كلمة يسوع وكتبتها يسوه.


بمحبة اتوجه لك بعدم وجود ال التعريف
في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح
ان فعلتها تكون من يتحاور بادب ولكن ان كررت لنا كلام
وارجو ان لانصل الى حد الاستهزاء


----------



## الفيتوري (25 يناير 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
اعلم اني لم استهزء 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ان اكذب الحديث الظن ) او كما قال
وقال الله تعالى (ان بعض الظن اثم)
اعلم ان والله الذي لا اله الا هو لم اقصد الأستهزاء بأحد ولن ينفع استهزائي لأنه ليس من اخلاق الرسول الكريم ولا اخلاق الصالحين 
كما ارجو الأجابه على ما سبق.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

اين تكملتك للحوار يا فتوري؟

انت طرحت مدلخلتك الاولى و انا رددت عليها, و لم ارى منك اي تعليق,,, لماذا التهرب و الفرار الى اشياء جانبية؟


----------



## Strident (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسئله احتاج الى رد .... مع الأحترام المتبادل &#1*

لا يكلم المرأة بل النفس البشرية...

يعني المقصود بهذا الكلام ه أنت و أنا...
و الكنيسة عموماً...فمن الشائع تشبيه الكنيسة بعروس المسيح...

و كل هذه رموز...


أما لماذا هذا التشبيه بالذات، فلأن العلاقة مع الله ليست مجرد تلاوة كلمات، بل هي عميقة أكثر حتى من العلاقة بين الزوج و زوجته...


----------



## Strident (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسئله احتاج الى رد .... مع الأحترام المتبادل &#1*

غريب أمر المسلم الذي يتعجب إن كنا نقرأ هذا أمام أبناءنا...

و لا يتعجب أن أطفال المسلمين يحفظون كلام مثل فرج و نكاح وطأ و دعس و كل الأحاديث المليئة بألفاظ سفيهة التي أعف بلساني عن ذكرها!!


----------

